# Almost done



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Monday starts the last 4 days of my career,Thursday at 4:00 PM and I'm done.I've been in various aspects of the trade since the fall of 72 and now I'm going to sit back and collect that pension check and SS which will total out to a larger gross than working 40,lots of projects planned to keep me moving.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Congratulations leakfree. May you never have to fix another. Be safe


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats brother. May your days at home be full of clean porcilen, fresh air, and knees and a back that doesn't ache in the morning. Stay active. Us Chicago guys can use your knowledge.



leakfree said:


> Monday starts the last 4 days of my career,Thursday at 4:00 PM and I'm done.I've been in various aspects of the trade since the fall of 72 and now I'm going to sit back and collect that pension check and SS which will total out to a larger gross than working 40,lots of projects planned to keep me moving.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Congrats brother you've earned it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Happy trails to you, leadfree.
I receive my first SS check on the Dec 1st, as I assume you do. Here's hoping Uncle Sam stays solvent for a few more decades.
Between pension and that, I'm set as long as inflation doesn't get too far out of hand.
However, I won't be manning the barricade next week because I'm still on the mend from knee replacement surgery last week.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I wonder what is gonna happen when all the plumbers that know what they are doing finally retire??? Being self employed I dont get a pension so I will probably keep going till I drop... sometime in the next 10 years......

I dont think its gonna be pretty when their is only a gonna be a bunch of dopers left to haul the load.... Finding a trustworthy service plumber will probably cost you an arm and a leg...with a long wait..


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I wonder what is gonna happen when all the plumbers that know what they are doing finally retire??? Being self employed I dont get a pension so I will probably keep going till I drop... sometime in the next 10 years......
> 
> I dont think its gonna be pretty when their is only a gonna be a bunch of dopers left to haul the load.... Finding a trustworthy service plumber will probably cost you an arm and a leg...with a long wait..


We had an Apprentice show up in the spring with his work boots in his hands,he sat down and asked us to show him how to lace them,didn't stick around very long.
If he's the future of the trade I don't want to be part of it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

leakfree said:


> We had an Apprentice show up in the spring with his work boots in his hands,*he sat down and asked us to show him* *how to lace them*,didn't stick around very long.
> If he's the future of the trade I don't want to be part of it.


 















IF he were working for some government agencies, he would've been promoted......:laughing:


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats, I hope your health and wealth allow you to travel the world.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow

Have a well deserved retirement. Keep that Illinois License active. ENJOY.

As far as new people in the Trades, it is on the decline, in 10 years or so we will be running low on qualified people. The ICC is seeing the same thing in enforcement officials. Kids today don't know what it is to really work for a living.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

GAN said:


> Wow
> 
> Have a well deserved retirement. Keep that Illinois License active. ENJOY.
> 
> As far as new people in the Trades, it is on the decline, in 10 years or so we will be running low on qualified people. The ICC is seeing the same thing in enforcement officials. Kids today don't know what it is to really work for a living.


It’s tough. I want to find a competent master to work for but they’re so few and far between. Thanks to the lack of interest in the trades of younger people, things are just going away. No trade schools around here, and all the masters here just hire felons or drug addicts for cheap and then make them do the work without licensing to where it doesn’t make for a good work environment. Thinking about joining the local union, but they only accept applications on the third Monday of every month between 8-12 and only hire come March. 

So even with that I guess I got a ways to wait.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

GAN said:


> Wow
> 
> Have a well deserved retirement. Keep that Illinois License active. ENJOY.
> 
> As far as new people in the Trades, it is on the decline, in 10 years or so we will be running low on qualified people. The ICC is seeing the same thing in enforcement officials. Kids today don't know what it is to really work for a living.


Now don't throw stones at me but it's a City license that I carry,does make it renewable for the cost of a good lunch,so I may keep it current.
Some of the Apprentices that we have are decent,actually have a 2nd year that's doing a better job at laying out suspended iron than the JM that's with him,need's a little direction to start and then he's off to the races.

Gan

Ever do any work in the Columbia area?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I have two guys in the program (one 2nd year, one 3rd year). Neither is afraid of a little hard work and they are absorbing the skill set required. We turn them loose on little jobs occasionally (give them a little lay out and material, then come back and inspect the work when they say they're done), otherwise they work with journeyman. 
I also serve on my local's apprentice board. Occasionally, we have one of our charges come before us for class or work issues. Dealing with these people makes me appreciate my two apprentices.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

leakfree said:


> Now don't throw stones at me but it's a City license that I carry,does make it renewable for the cost of a good lunch,so I may keep it current.
> Some of the Apprentices that we have are decent,actually have a 2nd year that's doing a better job at laying out suspended iron than the JM that's with him,need's a little direction to start and then he's off to the races.
> 
> Gan
> ...


Hmm no stones. But In Illinois (all but the country of Chicago) you should have an Illinois Plumbing License issued by IDPH. A City can't legally require a separate license when it is issued by the State.

As far as Columbia, for sure. Columbia, Waterloo, Chester, Mascoutah, Belleville, O'Fallon, Scott Air Base, Fairview Heights, East St. Louis, Edwardsville, Collinsville, all around this area you name it. Last company I worked with was based just outside of Scott Air Base in Shiloh. Was Licensed in St. Charles County MO. for a while working for a development company.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

leakfree said:


> We had an Apprentice show up in the spring with his work boots in his hands,he sat down and asked us to show him how to lace them,didn't stick around very long.
> If he's the future of the trade I don't want to be part of it.


LOL my generation is made up of all kinds of dumbasses! But that is a new one to ask help for.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

That city license does say "valid and in force throughout the State of Illinois and the City of Chicago in accordance with the act of the 69th General assembly"on it,never have gotten a hard time from any local village inspector about not having a state license.Didn't the state do a reciprocal deal at one time where you just sent them the cash if you had a City license and they cut you a state license?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

leakfree said:


> Monday starts the last 4 days of my career,Thursday at 4:00 PM and I'm done.I've been in various aspects of the trade since the fall of 72 and now I'm going to sit back and collect that pension check and SS which will total out to a larger gross than working 40,lots of projects planned to keep me moving.


Come Thursday at 4:00 you can no longer post on Plumbing Zone, it is for active members of the plumbing community. Just kidding, congrats on your retirement.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

leakfree said:


> That city license does say "valid and in force throughout the State of Illinois and the City of Chicago in accordance with the act of the 69th General assembly"on it,never have gotten a hard time from any local village inspector about not having a state license.Didn't the state do a reciprocal deal at one time where you just sent them the cash if you had a City license and they cut you a state license?


Yup gotcha, at first I wasn't thinking about your license being a Chicago license. Sucks that with IDPH they do accept other states reciprocity as long as someone passes the exam. Not the same with Chicago accepting the rest of the States licensing. Although doesn't surprise me in the Country of Chicago.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Florida Plumber said:


> LOL my generation is made up of all kinds of dumbasses! But that is a new one to ask help for.


I would have brought him a pair of these...


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

GAN said:


> Yup gotcha, at first I wasn't thinking about your license being a Chicago license. Sucks that with IDPH they do accept other states reciprocity as long as someone passes the exam. Not the same with Chicago accepting the rest of the States licensing. Although doesn't surprise me in the Country of Chicago.


City's their own little different world,may be down in Columbia soon to see the newest Granddaughter,had 1 born up here in Oct. and a second 2 weeks later down there.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

GAN said:


> Wow
> 
> Have a well deserved retirement. Keep that Illinois License active. ENJOY.
> 
> As far as new people in the Trades, it is on the decline, in 10 years or so we will be running low on qualified people. The ICC is seeing the same thing in enforcement officials. Kids today don't know what it is to really work for a living.


Yes keep that License active, the one thing that I missed was losing my License 
because I could not afford the renewal fee at the time


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Illinois has a less costly license for retired plumbers, you stall get the license but will not allow you to work or inspect.

You have to surrender your plumbing license, send in an application for the "retired" license, I believe it is $25.00 annually.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Enjoy the coming years! Can't wait til I can hang it up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

89plumbum said:


> I would have brought him a pair of these...


:laughing: Nice did not know they had velcro boots!


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Ready to go back to work yet?


----------

